# Favorite Circular Saw?



## colsanders (Jan 23, 2012)

Hello all,
I am going to buy a circular saw very soon(Hoping to today, but its snowing. I am leaning towards the makita 5007mg. I was wondering what you all have/prefer for circular saws. I'm hoping to do more woodworking, but mostly do carpentry work.
Thanks in advance for any thoughts!
Colsanders


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

The Makita is a great saw. I also use and like the Bosch. :smile:


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Favorite oldies*

Hi!
This post is not intended to be practical, since both saws are older and quite heavy to lug around:
Our fondness for the *Wen Stallion* and the *Stanley Saws* ('though discontinued long ago) just make us smile :yes:!
Other great oldies out there too, but these two stand out artistically to us :smile:! Good woodworkin' memories :thumbsup:!
Thanks,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I can't say I have a favorite. There are so many out there to choose from, it really depends on your needs. You could get by with a flea market special 7¼" for $10 like I did over 40 years ago. Or, whatever your budget will afford. There are sizes from ultra small trim saws 3⅜" to a monster 16" saw. There are light ones, and then there are ones with the blade on the left and ones with the blade on the right. And, then there are the worm drive saws.

You might go to where there is a good selection, and hold different ones in your hand and see how they feel. Check out how they adjust for depth of cut, and how blade changes are done. You also have choices for corded or cordless.








 







.


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I have the Makita Hypoid (5477) which I like a lot. It's pretty darn powerful yet I can control it easily. I use this for most carpentry duties. I also have several sidewinders which I keep different blades in and, to be honest, I usually grab my old Craftsman for breaking down sheet goods and such. It has been pretty faithful to me and I can't fault it. That being said I think you can't go wrong with the 5007. The magnesium housing will make lugging it around more enjoyable. It's about 7 lbs lighter than my 5477.


----------



## SteveEl (Sep 7, 2010)

I've had two heavy 8" old dewalts, one stolen and one I'm just using on masonry until it dies.

Like you I'm doing more carpentry, and my woodworking is limited to smaller stuff. For both jobs my goto circ saw is the predecessor model of this Rigid Fuego 6 1/2" model, which I bought after borrowing one for a week. Tried, loved, bought. Like Cman said, depends on your needs though. In my opinion, if you want to shell out money one time and use for a long time, buy a corded model.


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

Give me the classic Skil worm every day. For a lighter saw, use the Skil Mag77. I've used the Makita and the Bosch, but I always go back to my Skil Worm. I guess I'm old school.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

chuckha62 said:


> Give me the classic Skil worm every day. For a lighter saw, use the Skil Mag77. I've used the Makita and the Bosch, but I always go back to my Skil Worm. I guess I'm old school.


I just purchased the Skil 77Mag about 2 weeks ago. Lowes is discontinuing them in favor of the new DeWalt worm drive. Picked it up for $120 NIB. I thought it was a great deal. It's already seeing some good use while I build a 10'x24' office for my brother in his 36'x40' shop. While I am really liking this saw, I won't use it for everything. Specifically, I have a nice standard Skil saw that I have a nice plywood blade on it which I will continue to use in those applications. I have a 3rd DeWalt 18v saw that works good, but I really don't like the battery issue as it seems to die quickly. A LiIon may be better for this.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

chuckha62 said:


> Give me the classic Skil worm every day. For a lighter saw, use the Skil Mag77. I've used the Makita and the Bosch, but I always go back to my Skil Worm. I guess I'm old school.


I have a 30 year old worm drive either Skill or B & D. A few years ago a carpenter offered me $300 for it. 

You have to look at it this way.

Worm drive at start up twists at your elbow. In a few seconds you're sawing normally.

A side winder at start up twists your wrist in an awkward direction. Not bad but still. . . . I've been told that your wrist will get tired after a full day of cutting. DUNNO

The worm drive / side winder distribution is about 70% to 30% depending upon your costal orientation. West coast seems to be worm drive oriented and the East coast seems to be side winder oriented. 

So do you want to be like your fellow coasters?

I've had and used both versions and prefer the worm drive. I was born and raised in Brooklyn (Sidewinder territory) and have since been transplanted to the Los Angeles metro (Worm drive territory) area. I can say that once that I used a worm drive, I would never willingly go back to a sidewinder. 

I would scour Craig's list for an old Skill or B & D worm drive. Usually once one uses a worm drive for any length of time they will not go back to a sidewinder.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Out of all the different circular saws I've had over the years, I like my current Milwaukee the best. Adjustable handle, nice thick shoe, easy blade changes, and overall good feel. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

For carpentry it might not matter so much, but if I ever buy another circular saw it'll have the ability to adjust the blade to be parallel with the shoe. 

Or just get one of these:


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

RobinDobbie said:


> if I ever buy another circular saw it'll have the ability to adjust the blade to be parallel with the shoe.



:huh:


----------



## spark0506 (Nov 8, 2010)

Electric...Skill worm drive 7-1/4". Cordless....Dewalt 6-1/2"


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*oldest saw is a Skil 8 1/4" from 1960*

Since that one, which I still have, but use rarely, I have acquired many others.... 7 1/4" B and D worm drives, 7 1/4" PC sidewinders, aPC Saw boss 6 1/2", several Dewalt 18 Volt 5 3/8" and the last an 1 Milwaukee 18 volt 6 1/2".

Each has it's own specialty, so it's hard to declare a favorite. I would suggest the new Lithium 18 volt or 20 Volt battery saws based on my experience, they will cut great, the batteries last longer than you might think and when they die out it's just slam dead, no slowing down notice. If you start a line of battery powered tools, you will always have some extra batteries on the chargers to keep on cutting or drilling what ever your project requires. Not having the cord to deal with is a great advantage. Power is "unbelievable" for those not familiar with a battery powered device. About 10 years ago I started with Dewalt 18 Volt NI Cads, then moved to Lithium Milwaukee and Rigid about a year ago. I rarely use a corded saw these days, but I'm also not a framing carpenter, although I do build a lot using construction 2 xs and the 18 Volts do the job. 

The Human Factor is in addition to what is the "best saw". You should be aware of the blade location since there are right and left bladed saws. On right bladed saws the shoe rests on the work and the cut off is not supported. On a left bladed saw, the shoe rests on the cut off and the whole system is not supported, unless you have made accommodations underneath the work. If you are right handed and use a left bladed saw, you can more easily see your cut line, but you should support the work on both sides. A left bladed saw will require you to lean over the saw to see the cut line. 

Amazon always has lots of reviews for the tools they sell, so check them out before a purchase of a specific saw. :yes:


----------



## mrcanterbury (May 7, 2012)

Porter cable 314. I used it for everything.


----------



## rbk123 (Jan 10, 2013)

No safety glasses; could get chopstick sized splinters in the eye..


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

RobinDobbie said:


> For carpentry it might not matter so much, but if I ever buy another circular saw it'll have the ability to adjust the blade to be parallel with the shoe.


Thinking about the circular saws that I have owned, and never experienced the problem, adjustment would be done with a hammer.

All: What Robin is saying when the blade is not parallel to the edge of the shoe, the cut tends to get skewed.


----------



## RobinDobbie (Jan 31, 2013)

Exactly. I have 2 "skil" brand saws, they're both off. I bought a brand new DeWalt and if I recall correctly I was able to measure at least 1/16th difference between a marked tooth distance at the front and rear of the saw. Meaning that over the 6" or so that the blade goes by the shoe, one side was 1/16th off. I didn't try a hammer. The shoes on all 3 saws were held on by rivets, so I didn't anticipate them being adjustable. I found a saw that did have an adjustable shoe, but it was wayy too expensive.


----------



## MNDave (Feb 17, 2014)

I've had my Makita for about 15 years. Still a great saw.


----------



## chuckha62 (Mar 27, 2014)

RobinDobbie said:


> Exactly. I have 2 "skil" brand saws, they're both off. I bought a brand new DeWalt and if I recall correctly I was able to measure at least 1/16th difference between a marked tooth distance at the front and rear of the saw. Meaning that over the 6" or so that the blade goes by the shoe, one side was 1/16th off. I didn't try a hammer. The shoes on all 3 saws were held on by rivets, so I didn't anticipate them being adjustable. I found a saw that did have an adjustable shoe, but it was wayy too expensive.


I suppose if I was using the shoe along a guide, it would matter. I can count on one hand the times I've had to do that over the last 25 years. Since I always watch the blade on my line, it's a never been an issue.


----------



## RussellLinda1991 (Sep 30, 2016)

My favorite Cordless Circular Saw is Bare-Tool Milwaukee 2630-20 Bare-Tool 18-Volt 6½ Inch Circular Saw.


----------



## woodcore (Jun 1, 2016)

Makita 5007F is a excellent saw, you should also give some thought on left vs right mounted blade. Left mount blade does help alot with visibility see here: https://www.drillselect.com/forum/power-and-hand-tools/wood-working/95-best-circular-saw


----------

